# Wow I want one of these!



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Chinese company builds first 3D-printed apartment building, mansion | Fox News

Can print up a 12,000 square foot villa in 24 hours! They claim to have "printed up" 10 homes in one day! 
Holly mackeral it took me 2.25 years to compress bricks, move em, lay em, and configure them into a square
house!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The times they are a changin'.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Tis the future... hardly work and have a crappy home. Love my 100 year old home (this year)... Made to last


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I grew up in Central California. My grandfather told me (he owned a retail store front for all kinds of goods) that when he started it took him 2 weeks to go to San Francisco and back for product. My wife and I could make that drive in 75 minutes.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

How quick could they build a bunker? Or a building in a revetment? That would be badass. You design your place on your home PC, dig a hole, pour the foundation, then they drive up and print it for you. I wonder how expensive it'd be?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Impressive but I have to say I am sceptical of their claim. I don't have any experience with 3D printers but my brother does. He has installed, repaired and used them. Worked for one of the biggest 3D printer company's in the country and from talking to him it takes a long time to actually print stuff with a 3D printer. So printing an entire house in one day sounds like a tall tale to me.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sasquatch, desktop and commercial-grade 3D printers are pretty slow, but the Chinese house printer is just extruding walls with no infill. It's kind of like the machine that extrudes curbs in a big road project, except it can move in any direction.

NASA was planning on sending a machine like that to Mars at one point. It was going to build dome habitats so they would be ready when the first astronauts got there.

Home 3D printing will revolutionize and decentralize manufacturing as we know it. This is just the start.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sasquatch, desktop and commercial-grade 3D printers are pretty slow, but the Chinese house printer is just extruding walls with no infill. It's kind of like the machine that extrudes curbs in a big road project, except it can move in any direction.
> 
> NASA was planning on sending a machine like that to Mars at one point. It was going to build dome habitats so they would be ready when the first astronauts got there.
> 
> Home 3D printing will revolutionize and decentralize manufacturing as we know it. This is just the start.


I don't doubt they did it, I just questioned whether they made that house in one day. As I said, I know very little about 3D printers. Only what my brother, who works in the industry, told me. I do believe it will and is revolutionizing a lot.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The house printer was on TV a few weeks back. When they're done, you go in and run the electric, water, waste, HVAC, etc. It looks like stucco, it doesn't look as nice as a brick or stone home, yet.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If I read right this "printer" is 30 x 130 ft in dimension.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I saw a story on this tech yesterday.
The "printer" uses concrete and glass for its mixture. Sounds pretty sturdy to me, and fire safe.


----------

